# Universal Gym Rules - It's about Time



## OceanDude (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't know how the rest of you feel but given some of the behavior and inconsideration at some of the gym???s I think it's time someone put together some "universal rules??? or ???etiquette guidelines??? that could be posted in most gyms. I???ll start the thread with a few of my own ideas ??? please feel free to contribute as your own experiences and observations permit (feel free to be whimsical to make a point):

 	Please do NOT wear perfume or cologne to the gym. As shocking as it may be, not everyone responds with euphoria to the sudden rush of olfactory stimulant at the final inhalation for that new personal best 1RM bench press. 

 	Wear appropriate foot attire in the free weight room. For some inexplicable reason suddenly dropped dumbbells will always roll with magnetism toward the dude wearing the white Italian loafers (sock-less of course).

 	Do not talk about religion, politics, ???who???s doing what to who???, or make jokes etc. next to a person making deep visceral grunting noises while holding a barbell that is bending from the strain of tremendous tension. Such a person might drop it left or right depending on their opinion of the topic and capacity to suffer bad humor.

 	Spandex ??? wear with caution and adhere to the garment tag warning: ???Do not wear if over 15% body fat???.

 	Do not ask a person if you can ???play through??? on the incline leg press machine if it already has 20 plates on it. Instead, go immediately to the leg extension machine and load up enough weight to keep you occupied in your seat for the full minute you would have spent at the other machine.

 	If you must drag a bench close to the person doing heavy inclined bench presses so that you have a place to sit and stow your gear, keep your water bottle off the floor. Dropped dumbbells have an affinity for finding liquids and the other person seldom appreciates the shower ??? whether it be natural spring water or an expensive sports drink.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

For the ladies... Please refrain from caking on your makeup right before a workout in the hopes that some hottie will notice you... he'll notice you alright, but not in the way you were hoping for.


----------



## perfecto (Jul 4, 2003)

does cologne and perfume include wearing a deoderant, because thats very important...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

> Wear appropriate foot attire in the free weight room. For some inexplicable reason suddenly dropped dumbbells will always roll with magnetism toward the dude wearing the white Italian loafers (sock-less of course).



this is a good rule except when doing squats.  I always squat with my shoes off in order to increase my tactile senses and get on the flatest surface as possible.  I find that because of the arches in most shoes when squating my feet tend to role a bit becuase it is not a flat surface.  I do almost my entire leg workout shoeless, stiff leg deads, squats, calf raises etc.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 4, 2003)

"Shut the fuck up" I'm here to work out, if you want to shoot the breeze, save it for the bar and quit taking up space in the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2003)

lol, good one


----------



## gr81 (Jul 4, 2003)

-leave your cell phone in the car
-if your clothes are not a style we have seen in decades, don't wear them. This goes for hair length also.
-do not take up the power rack to use the olympic bar to train the biceps unless you are slappin at least a 45 on each side. There is nothing more frustrating than trying to do a power exercise and some clown is curling the olympic bar with a 5 on each side. Use the barbells.
-keep your eyes to yourself and not on others working harder than you.
-Do not throw the weights to the ground and grunt in a desperate attempt to attract attention. If you are really as strong as you would like, then you wouldn't have to throw the weights like this.
there will be more


----------



## perfecto (Jul 4, 2003)

keep ure eyes to ureself?

sorry but thats pretty dumb, i learn by lookin at other ppl and didnt know it was a crime to check wat other ppl are doin


----------



## gr81 (Jul 5, 2003)

it is when you are in there going about your business and some clown is staring at you the entire time. I have said things to people before when they couldn't look away, it bothers me. It is one thing to look in a sly way, it is another thing to sit and stare at someone, WTF. You are not there to check people out are you, you should be there to train and leave, don't worry about other people and what they are doing, that isn't going to help you.


----------



## perfecto (Jul 6, 2003)

well staring is rude in any situation, but having a look how someone is performin an exercise i dunno i just think thats a way to learn


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 6, 2003)

Some people are just a "train wreck", You know you shouldn't stair but you just can't help yourself.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 6, 2003)

1. Avoid stations/CD's with comedy on the weight room boombox.  I don't wanna hear bob and tom tell a gay bar joke while im doing a max bench!

2.  If you're my spotter, don't speak unless spoken too.  If someone starts screaming at me at the top of their lungs " Cmon! LIFT IT! YOU CAN DO IT!" it totally messes up my concentration.

3. I am more than happy to answer your questions about supps, but I don't need to hear how your mom's a bitch cause she won't let you take creatine!

4. Keep your girlfriend out of the weight room.  If I see her up there for any reason other than lifting/exercising, I'm gonna pimp slap her!

5. If you need to rest, that's fine.  But there are designated places to do it. If you sit on the last aviable incline bench press for any more than 10 seconds after your finished, your going to die.


----------



## perfecto (Jul 6, 2003)

lol should be more like "keep your girlfreind away, cause if she comes in wit you, sheel be leavin wit me" hehe


----------



## beta1770 (Jul 8, 2003)

I really hate the guys that do this!!

a)  Don't step in front of or near someone doing an excersize so that the lifter has to stop their complicated movement so you can pick up 10lb dumbells to do wrist curls!!!!           

ditto to what everyone else has said.....


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by beta1770 *_
> I really hate the guys that do this!!
> 
> a)  Don't step in front of or near someone doing an excersize so that the lifter has to stop their complicated movement so you can pick up 10lb dumbells to do wrist curls!!!!



Right on ! 

Reminds me of a funny story. I had an elderly lady at my gym turn it all around on me - seems I was at "her" workout station and she was not going to take any exercises out of order. I was using both sides of the pulley tower to perform some final finishing movements on inner pec area (bent-foward  cable crossovers) and she just walked up between my 1 minute set break and took a hold of one of the cable handes, unpinned my weights and went to town. She used the pulley weight by itself to work her wrists (but I think she was wanting to work her biceps). I stood there for 5 minutes politely watching before I gave up, chuckled and walked over to the other tower system to finish my work out. I noticed that she was still at it working the same wrist 15 minutes later as I was leaving the gym to go home...


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 9, 2003)

Bumping this again to add recent stories.

I just loaded up the Smith Machine recently at my gym with 4 plates on each side and was sitting on the bar adjusting my lifting straps and getting psyched for my first pyramid-up set for heavy shrugs. I tangentially was aware of an old guy at the hammer machine next to me fiddling around on my rack looking for weights. I get into position, start taking deep breaths and am about a millisecond from engaging with my legs to get the bar up and start the exercise when this old man slides one of my plates off my machine bar!! I freak out and am dumfounded. It???s kind of like being interrupted in the middle of sex lol. I look over at him and say ???ahm, excuse me sir but I was using that plate.??? The old man looks at me, and drops his jaw and says ???oh sorry there, ha-ha. I thought that plate was coming off the rack pins and was not in use. You shouldn???t use that much weight anyway, it???s not fair to the rest of us to have to go hunt around the gym for extra plates.??? I just chuckled, shook my head and couldn???t lift anything heavy for the rest of the day I was so defocused.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 9, 2003)

The spandex one is funny.  Nothing like accidentally catching a glimpse of a 250 lb. chick with 50% bodyfat wearing tight spandex bending over to get a weight.


----------



## rburton (Aug 9, 2003)

Ditto to all of these posts.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah if i am doing flyes with cables or incline bench presses and u want to "work in" with me, u better not take 5 min to stand around, talk to your buddy, get ready, get psyched up. I got places to go, things to do.I didnt come to the gym to wait on your ass. And if u want to ask me a question, give me a call but don't interrupt me during a lift or else i will go off on you. 
\\\\\Oh yeah here's another.If u want me to give you a spot, u better work it right then and there.
///If i got my fucking towel on the machine, it's taken.Don't sit down and start using.Or even worse, don't throw the towel on the ground. I am liable to kick your ass.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> ///If i got my [beeping] towel on the machine, it's taken.Don't sit down and start using.Or even worse, don't throw the towel on the ground. I am liable to kick your ass.


Yea, the reason the towel is mandatory in the gym is that it has become the universally accepted ???marker??? to indicate this machine or rack or bench ???is taken???.

Just 3 days ago an older women who has been trying like hell to get my attention for the last few months just about had me go off on her. She is always following me around the gym with her lady friends and talking and giggling and going out of her way to get in my way so I have to say hello or for me to acknowledge her existence. She walks in front of me, take detours around equipment, stand in front of me in the mirrors etc. I personally find this women revolting to look at since she has a butch haircut has skin of a 60 year old and has a huge pot belly and she wears tights with kinky colors and has a dominate type-A personality. You get the picture ??? defiantly something weird with her and I want no part of her. So 3 days ago I am doing some serious tricept workouts on the high pulley. Our gym has 4 of these and the other 3 are not in use. I have a very specific routine I use with timed rest periods etc. In other words I can???t tolerate any small talk or chit chat etc. So after a four really tough sets I decide to go refill my water bottle real fast. Since I suspected she would pull some crap on me I kept looking over my shoulder and took literally 30 seconds to more water. No sooner as I started coming back she jumped on my pulley and swapped out my rope attachment, changed my weights and started going to town with 10 lbs of weight. She moved my towel and other gear I had on the hook next to the station and put her stuff there. I was pissed and ready to kill! So I calmly say ???excuse me but I AM WORKING HERE STILL??? in a very firm voice and with a definite edge of anger. She then says ???oh, I???m so sorry I thought you were done??? and then puts her fat hands all over me and starts patting me on the back and shoulders and grabbing onto my arms making a big scene out of it. I told her very harshly ???do NOT EVER touch me when I am working out and stay away from me.???. I just lost it ??? first time in my life I about hit a woman.


----------



## Pumping Iron (Aug 9, 2003)

Rule #1: Don't even talk to me, unless you're spoken to. You're lucky if i even smile at you.

Rule #2: If we do talk, it's cuz i'm asking you for a spot or something else of importance. 

Rule #3 (which applies to 90% of people who workout): Learn the mind to muscle thing, otherwise, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Shmoo (Aug 9, 2003)

So OceanDude did you take this queen out after your workout for  a smoothie.


----------



## infinity (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Yea, the reason the towel is mandatory in the gym is that it has become the universally accepted ???marker??? to indicate this machine or rack or bench ???is taken???.
> 
> Just 3 days ago an older women who has been trying like hell to get my attention for the last few months just about had me go off on her. She is always following me around the gym with her lady friends and talking and giggling and going out of her way to get in my way so I have to say hello or for me to acknowledge her existence. She walks in front of me, take detours around equipment, stand in front of me in the mirrors etc. I personally find this women revolting to look at since she has a butch haircut has skin of a 60 year old and has a huge pot belly and she wears tights with kinky colors and has a dominate type-A personality. You get the picture ??? defiantly something weird with her and I want no part of her. So 3 days ago I am doing some serious tricept workouts on the high pulley. Our gym has 4 of these and the other 3 are not in use. I have a very specific routine I use with timed rest periods etc. In other words I can???t tolerate any small talk or chit chat etc. So after a four really tough sets I decide to go refill my water bottle real fast. Since I suspected she would pull some crap on me I kept looking over my shoulder and took literally 30 seconds to more water. No sooner as I started coming back she jumped on my pulley and swapped out my rope attachment, changed my weights and started going to town with 10 lbs of weight. She moved my towel and other gear I had on the hook next to the station and put her stuff there. I was pissed and ready to kill! So I calmly say ???excuse me but I AM WORKING HERE STILL??? in a very firm voice and with a definite edge of anger. She then says ???oh, I???m so sorry I thought you were done??? and then puts her fat hands all over me and starts patting me on the back and shoulders and grabbing onto my arms making a big scene out of it. I told her very harshly ???do NOT EVER touch me when I am working out and stay away from me.???. I just lost it ??? first time in my life I about hit a woman.



haha that's great...


----------



## Jim1954 (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't belong to a gym at this time, but have in the past.
Sometimes when it gets crowded, and a guy will be using 
a certain piece of equipment, if this person appears to be 
taking some time between sets, I don't mind asking if I can
if I can jump in and do some sets. Most people don't seem 
to mind and I consider this a proper gym etiquette.
Am I wrong here?

As for some overweight person letting it all hang out, it really doesn't bother me, I'm just glad they are trying to improve themselves. 

What does bother me when a very attractive well built woman
will wear hardly nothing, just to get some attention. I understand 
that some clothing can hinder some movements, but come on!

Jim


----------



## leg_press (Aug 10, 2003)

I know what you mean. When I used to train at an expensive gym there was an elderly lady who trained there, used to go on the seated leg curl and put on 10 kgs, she'd push as hard as she could, and was only able to lift it half way up, and she refused to lower the weight. anyways she became all hot and sweaty and her purple t-shirt was soon wringing wet, she then went onto the treadmill and started to jog slowly on it with the sweat raining off of her, the worst thing off all is the she kept looking over at me and  smiling, and well she was around 50 and wasn't even wearing a bra. YEURK


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Shmoo *_
> So OceanDude did you take this queen out after your workout for  a smoothie.



You must be joking. shw  makes me want to vomit everytime I see her. I even change my gym times to avoid her.


----------



## Rodrugg (Aug 11, 2003)

I started going to the weight place with my uncle Stanley and here is one rule I would like to say:

Please do NOT punch me in the throat when I am doing the deadlifts or squatters. I HATE that more than anything and it makes me not able to breathe for a while. Thank you.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> You must be joking. shw  makes me want to vomit everytime I see her. I even change my gym times to avoid her.



Dude, you shouldn't have to change your times just to avoid her.  I'd recommend speaking to the manager and having him talk to her.  If she gets embarrased then too bad.  Let him know that if he's not careful he could have a sexual harassment suit on his hands, and let her know as well.  I have had to have that "talk" with gym members (usually guys, but oh well) and it's always awkward but it gets the job done.  

IMO her behaviour (unwanted touching) is almost assault.  Imagine if you were a girl and that was a guy, it wouldn't be tolerated by anyone.   

My biggest gym pet peeve is the guy that thinks he knows everything and gives advice, and it's always WRONG.  It's always funny when they don't know who I am and start giving me advice even though I run the place.  Good way to get humiliated.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jim1954 *_
> I don't belong to a gym at this time, but have in the past.
> Sometimes when it gets crowded, and a guy will be using
> a certain piece of equipment, if this person appears to be
> ...



No, you are not wrong asking to work in on machines since the weights can be changed out fast. But of course if there are more than one of the same or similar machine - don't interfere unless you have to. I usually just go work another exercise and come back as soon as a machine is freed up becuase I don't want to break anyone's concentration though.

I hear you about the "attractively" provacative ones. I agree 100%. Women should not go out of their way to look hot in the gym since it's a distraction. I am pretty disciplined so it does not bother me too much but some of the real young guys totally lose it and can't concentrate when these kind come into the gym and start putting on a show. Only one time did I get "bothered" by it was when a young and attractive women was doing bench presses with no bra and wearing a men's sleeveless lifting shirt. Everything fell out onto the bench and it was not so much erotic as it was a freak show since she was obviously 2 cup sizes bigger than her natural body size should dhave permitted her to be.


----------



## Jim1954 (Aug 12, 2003)

OceanDude,

There was this gal, really hot looking, and she was wearing these red thin leotard things, and the back pulled up the crack of her ass. But at least she had natural breasts.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, I really don't know what gets in some people's heads where they think they need to dress wild to "get attention". Or if its not dressing "loud" it's talking or laughing loudly so that everyone in the whole building has to know that "they are sombody". I personally have no time for the childish insecure bs and try so hard to ignore it all. It's just so weak ...


----------



## RnRGirl (Aug 13, 2003)

Okay, how about the guy that is constantly pulling up his shirt so he can check out his not so fab abs in the mirror.  Or the guy who has to flex his bicep after every set of curls to see if his biceps are any bigger..... in a mirror of course.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

Or the guys with ILS (Invisible Lat Syndrome) who walk around with little chicken legs.  

I am the ONLY male that works for my company (of 30 employees...all group fitness people).  I find anyone that is serious about fitness wears clothing that is comfortable...but not revealing normally.  And of course, if you're wearing makeup?  Dead giveaway that the person isn't actually there to exercise.  

That being said, I love taking (or teaching) classes when the sports bras and shorts come into play.  There is nothing sexier than a sweaty girl with abs in a sports bra and a ponytail!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 13, 2003)

My grip is the guys that use certain equipment for the wrong exercise.(in the squat rack doing curls) (or using a bench to do situps). The gym is usually crowded so don't waste the equipment~ And cell phones in the weight room burn my ass~ If you want to talk, go HOME!!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> Okay, how about the guy that is constantly pulling up his shirt so he can check out his not so fab abs in the mirror.  Or the guy who has to flex his bicep after every set of curls to see if his biceps are any bigger..... in a mirror of course.



Good point runner girl. The guys are just as guilty as the ladies. 

I think it's legitimate to check out your bicep pump in the mirror though since flexing and posing is considered a bonafide body building movement and tecnnique. I do this one myself sometimes to make sure I am getting good symmetry in arm development and to see if I have a full pump yet or to check out the peak of my flex.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> ...That being said, I love taking (or teaching) classes when the sports bras and shorts come into play.  There is nothing sexier than a sweaty girl with abs in a sports bra and a ponytail!


I am with you there pony - I love an athletic woman wearing a halter or sports bra and sporting a high pony tail - totally the correct image for me.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

Well just about when I thought I have seen it all I find a new thing to add the rules list.

DO NOT EAT FOOD IN THE GYM!!

Jeezus! I saw a trainer today come up to the cardio room with her spicy chicken breast all cooked up in her microwave proof container and start stinking up the room with pepper smells and other things. Here I am coming off of very intense HIIT and cardio and gasping for breath and this fool is telling all her friends of her new recipe. I about wanted to puke from the smell . Food is the last thing on my mind during a workout and it makes me nauseous to smell this stuff when I am close to passing out from the intensity. So now this trainer is apparently meeting her friends/co-workers after her classes and they sit on the recumbent exercise bikes and stuff their faces while they are doing cardio! This one is going to management or to the health department to shut them down.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 13, 2003)

You would think that you could expect a little more from a trainer, especially one that worked at that gym. 

But really gets under my skin is after a workout walking out the main entrance and through a cloud of smoke from the trainers that are outside smoking.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 13, 2003)

Trainers that are smoking!?  Holy cow!  I would not even let someone WORK for me as a trainer who would have enough audacity to smoke right outside the door.  

Bye bye job for you.  Can't preach good health and then walk outside and smoke IMO.  

The food thing is always an issue as well...eggs are the worst smell in the world.


----------



## perfecto (Aug 15, 2003)

rodrugg: who punches ppl in the throat while deadlifting or squatting? are you serious? thats assult brother!

I have to say that yer the most distracting thing at the gym are the women. Just the other day i was shoulder pressing pretty heavy weights which required concentration from me. Then when im on my final few reps, my face burning with redness, my muscles shaking, this totally hot chic walks right infront of me, bends over to pikup a dumbell and as she bends over her tite little pink g string pops right out of her tite little ass - man u shuda seen my weights drop i thought that was it. I mean that shit just cannot happen like fuck. I mean sweetheart outside the gym thats fine you can bend over as much as you like but not when im in a position to seriously injure my head!!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Perfecto, I hear you. And you can pretty much bet your life that she has done this before and knew better (as well as precisely how far she could bend over to perform this stunt). But if you were to confront her on it she would start yelling at you and calling you a pervert for bringing to her attention she popped her G-string.

That???s why a lot of guys just laugh and look away when they get the attention of people like this to use embarrassment as a way to force the issue of "inappropriateness" with them. But some people just like the attention any way they can get it.


----------



## perfecto (Aug 15, 2003)

thats totally right i never thought of it that way


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RnRGirl *_
> Okay, how about the guy that is constantly pulling up his shirt so he can check out his not so fab abs in the mirror.  Or the guy who has to flex his bicep after every set of curls to see if his biceps are any bigger..... in a mirror of course.
> 
> *In this scenario it's a bit different.After a set of bi, i flex them to increase the pump and flexing the muscle also lengthens their fibers.*


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Son of a GUN it happened today AGAIN  !Triceps day seems to be the day to give me grief. Once again on the high pulley doing heavy triceps push downs and the INSTANT I leave to refill my bottle a fat chick pulls my rope off the pulley, changes all the weights around (10 lbs) and starts working at my station with the other 3 stations being vacant. I say ???EXCUSE ME BUT I AM ON TIMED INTERVALS AND I AM WORKING THERE??? . She say???s ???Oh, I thought your towel and gear here meant someone was here???.   

I so want to just smack the hell out of someone.

Then I am working out biceps and doing declining pyramids running the rack as I exhaust when low and behold - the 25 pounder dumbells that were just there are suddenly GONE. I look around and I can't find them. I go to management and am now whining since its been a bad day. They track them down to the aerobics room where some guy dragged them and used them 2 minutes and threw them in the corner.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> I have to say that yer the most distracting thing at the gym are the women.



I purposely go later at night to avoid people, women included. My gym happens to have alot of lookers and you are right, I dont  need the distraction!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 15, 2003)

I think for a lot of people, going to the gym is not a time to work, but to socialize, especially the ones i see around 5, right after work.They just stand around and jabber, while taking up the equipment.


----------



## ghandi (Sep 21, 2003)

i wish to endose RCfootball87's comment about people yelling stuff like.....
"Cmon! LIFT IT! YOU CAN DO IT!" and how it messes up your concentration. I have first hand experience with people yelling this kind of drivel and it makes me cringe. i feel embarrassed for them, and the worst thing is if you ask one of these jokers to spot for you people my think you are friends.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't like it when the herd of moms crowd in front of the aerobics room a few minutes before their class and start yakking like in a bar. and the gym has the brains to put the benches right next to the entrance of the room


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> this is a good rule except when doing squats.  I always squat with my shoes off in order to increase my tactile senses and get on the flatest surface as possible.  I find that because of the arches in most shoes when squating my feet tend to role a bit becuase it is not a flat surface.  I do almost my entire leg workout shoeless, stiff leg deads, squats, calf raises etc.



one word:  Otomix foot wear.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I purposely go later at night to avoid people, women included. My gym happens to have alot of lookers and you are right, I dont  need the distraction!



I purposely quit all gym memberships  and bought all my own equipment to avoid people, women included.  My gym happens NOT to have alot of lookers or any humans of any kind and your right I don't need the distraction either.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

I am jealous man, I have to deal with some CLOWNS in my gym, my god


----------



## wraith (Sep 21, 2003)

what about people that sit on a bench and tell stories while all the other benches are being used ,good way to get your ass kicked in the parking lot if someone isnt having a good day lol                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        it also pisses me off when someone leaves the gym ,goes outside and smokes then comes back in and expect you not to be in their station ,i mean theres a difference in 5 min and 30


----------



## DuhFee (Sep 22, 2003)

How about this one:

We know that towels are the marker that something is in use. But I can't stand when people leave half empty water bottles laying next to something because it makes me think someone is going to come back and use it, and they never do, theyre just ditching their trash.


----------



## OceanDude (Sep 22, 2003)

My latest pet peeve is what I call the ???basketball boob club???. There are 2 women in their latte 40???s or early 50???s who must have had boob implants way back when they first started doing them years ago and had not perfected the technology. I mean they are HUGE and round and look exactly like basketballs or soccer balls ??? that big no kidding. For the life of me I can???t figure out why they would want to show them off I mean they look absolutely hideous and sick. These women must be ex exotic dancers or porn star types that are now shall we say ???over the hill???. They still have slim petite bodies (which further exaggerates the ridiculously large boob jobs) but their faces are definitely going down hill now ??? which is all natural and fine. What is hard to deal with though is their attitudes. They love to come into the gym first thing in the morning and wear these super tight ass riding skimpy outfits with those HUGE basketballs popping out of their tops and sticking out like helium balloons that can defy gravity. It???s hard enough to wake up in the morning and get really up for a good workout but when these 2 come into the gym I just want to toss my cookies all over the floor and go home. Some of you ladies need to tell these old girls and those like them that the huge fake boob look is absolutely ridiculous and people DO NOT think it is attractive.


----------



## y2gt (Sep 22, 2003)

-One thing I can't understand is personal trainers who are fat!!??! Who the hell would pay for training from someone like that??

-Another thing i hate is multiple workout partners. (more than 2 people).  Every so often I can't do a certain exercise because there is five guys in a group taking turns on the machine. Give someone else a chance you dick!!

-I *HATE* when guys bounce the stack off the bump stops on those machine presses and grunt!!!

-This was mentioned already, but i HATE when guys tell you your doing it wrong, yet they don't know shit! I have been doing Go-Pro's workouts for a while and when i do power week (low reps) this guy always says "4 reps...that aint gonna do shit. You gotta do like 15-20 reps." LEAVE ME THE F ALONE!!!

-I sometimes do dropset single arm dumbell curls. This same guy is watching me (dickhead). I'm curling the 35lb, then 25, then 15, then go to the other arm and start with the 35. So he sees me curling the 15 in my right arm. Then i do the 35 in the left arm. He comes up to me in the middle of this and says "dude, you really should use the same weight for each arm. thats not right what your doing." Everyone around is looking now...i feel like a retard. I lose concentration, f'd up the whole set. I got really pissed and yelled dick, I'm doing dropsets!! Don't worry about me! Mind your business!!! He didn't understand  !!!! Because i waited a second and then started the sets over, and he started saying it again!!!   *FU#K OFF MAN*


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> -I sometimes do dropset single arm dumbell curls. This same guy is watching me (dickhead). I'm curling the 35lb, then 25, then 15, then go to the other arm and start with the 35. So he sees me curling the 15 in my right arm. Then i do the 35 in the left arm. He comes up to me in the middle of this and says "dude, you really should use the same weight for each arm. thats not right what your doing." Everyone around is looking now...i feel like a retard. I lose concentration, f'd up the whole set. I got really pissed and yelled dick, I'm doing dropsets!! Don't worry about me! Mind your business!!! He didn't understand  !!!! Because i waited a second and then started the sets over, and he started saying it again!!!



LMAO

that 1 was funny!


----------



## Mindless (Sep 22, 2003)

I hate people who take a piece of equipment, strap so much wait on it they have trouble getting it on, and then cheat so badly that its almost funny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Wipe off your disgusting sweat off the machines.

If you're sick, train at home, I don't like walking into your snot mist.

If you're a furball leave your shirt on or shave, donkeykong.

And shut your damn Cum Dumpster, I'm not here to talk.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 23, 2003)

lol y2gt


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> 
> -This was mentioned already, but i HATE when guys tell you your doing it wrong, yet they don't know shit! I have been doing Go-Pro's workouts for a while and when i do power week (low reps) this guy always says "4 reps...that aint gonna do shit. You gotta do like 15-20 reps." LEAVE ME THE F ALONE!!!
> 
> -I sometimes do dropset single arm dumbell curls. This same guy is watching me (dickhead). I'm curling the 35lb, then 25, then 15, then go to the other arm and start with the 35. So he sees me curling the 15 in my right arm. Then i do the 35 in the left arm. He comes up to me in the middle of this and says "dude, you really should use the same weight for each arm. thats not right what your doing." Everyone around is looking now...i feel like a retard. I lose concentration, f'd up the whole set. I got really pissed and yelled dick, I'm doing dropsets!! Don't worry about me! Mind your business!!! He didn't understand  !!!! Because i waited a second and then started the sets over, and he started saying it again!!!   *FU#K OFF MAN*



As a trainer it is always difficult to approach people to let them know that what they are doing might not be the best idea.  When I'm seeing somebody doing something different I usually ask them what technique they are using and as long as they have good form I never say anything.  It's also a good excuse to introduce myself in case they have any questions.  However, I feel like it's my responsibility because I work there.  

There's a right way and a wrong way to approach people without interrupting their flow and making them feel stupid.


----------



## mrguy (Sep 24, 2003)

Yup!!

I no longer even say hi to anyone.

The minute I walk in the Gym door, the headphones go on and I go to my happy place.

All the idiots in the Gym can't take me out of my happy place even though they try.

It's hard to hear someone when you have Metallica blasting your ear drums out. 

I guess people see me and say there is that anti social ahole, and you know what, I don't care...........because I'm getting bigger and more ripped and they are not.

And, I chose to torture my legs on leg day so don't f*ck*ng ask me why am I working my legs and not my arms. That's why they look so damn big and look in sync with the rest of my body!! Not like two chicken legs carring a Ronnie Coleman torso!!
Funny concept, work them and they will grow!


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 25, 2003)

OMG last night I was doing some tricep push-downs.... it was the end of my tri workout and I really had to concentrate to sqeeze out the last few reps

now the pulldown machine is right next to the gym door, the gym is also used for a man in a alligator costume to dress up to entertain kids who have pool parties (as the complex is mainly a swimming/water park with waves and currents)

so i start on my last set, and this guy runs in through the gym door in his costume, I try not to notice him and carry on but these kids have followed him and are trying to get in through the door which is right next to me and this dude in the costume is trying to fight off the little kids (apparently they were unhappy as no member of staff was there to take a photo of them all with the alligator).  So i'm trying to push out my last few reps and these kids are attacking the alligator right next to me.  To make matters worse other old chaps are looking and laughing and I start to laugh and thats it, I probably lost a good 2 or 3 reps because of it

This is the worst case of distraction ever.

Oh and yes I'm changing gyms real soon


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

crazy vent/rant coming....(warning warning)

i'm a nice person, really i am.  in fact, it's too hard for me to tell people off when they actually really deserve it.

last night a guy starts making "chit chat" with me.  i'm trying to concentrate but i don't want to be rude since he's being pleasant enough.  so i keep my answers very brief figuring he'll catch on.

nope.

now he's following me from exercise to exercise.  so i realize i need to be a bit clearer.  this time i tell him "i don't like to talk while i'm training b/c it distracts me.  nothing personal - it's what works for me".  see?  even now i'm half blaming myself so as not to be rude to someone who so far hasn't said anything offense - just saying too much despite the fact that he's getting one or two syllable answers back. 

so...now he doesn't speak during sets but sits and waits for me to finish....next thing i know he's telling me that his mom is a lesbian and "came out" when he was 12 so he is very open sexually and tuned in to women's needs in a way most men aren't.

HUH?  WTF?  Did I ask?  Did I not walk away from you repeatedly and ask you not to talk to me (politely)?  What POSSIBLE reason could you have to think I want to hear about your imagined sexual prowess?

He forced me to tell him to go away and leave me alone.  Really he did.

Rant over.  But there was a point.  I don't go to they gym to hook up or meet people.  Most of us here don't.  But some people do and I guess it isn't a crime BUT  thos people need to find other people like them and pay attention to the cues they get back.  If someone isn't engaging in conversation with you or they're not looking at you or they're walking away or they tell you they don't talk to people at the gym or ALL of the above.  Take the hint.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

I got two words for you girl: headphones, haha it works everytime. if that doesn't work then don't be afraid to get a little mean during your WO. I have had people interrupt me at the wrong time during my training and I have exploded at them screaming very verbally to never ever talk to while while I am training, with a few expletives of course. I guarantee they will never bother you again if you did that.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

i bet your right.  i also bet it'd be fun to yell at someone who clearly needs it....you may have created a monster.  


you're right on the headphones.  i KNOW i can pretend not to hear someone.  good tip.  somehow i forgot about those!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i bet your right.  i also bet it'd be fun to yell at someone who clearly needs it....you may have created a monster.




Thata girl, I am telling you it would get you all amped up and boost that intensity if you did that I bet. go get em  

Off the topic, If I saw that happen at my gym, it wouldn't be me b/c I don't talk to people there, but if I saw a girl do that to someone trying to talk to her, OMG I would be in love, that would be so fuckin cool to see a girl that serious about her training


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

it would have been easier to yell at him if he had been a jerk right away but he was polite in everything he said - i just didn't want him to be saying anything at all.   

so for ages i was telling myself he's probably a nice guy without a clue and SOON he'll realize i want him to go away.

then i realized he was an ass so i had to help HIM realize he was.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

you should know that if you want to get something across to a guy you are better off being crystal clear with him, we don't pick up on hints very well, especially if we don't know you and we don't know how to read you yet, ya know


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

yep - it's taking me a long time to learn that.  i figure if i walk away and barely speak that's obvious - but nope.

actually, i think i may have learned it before, but i keep forgetting.

lol


----------



## mrguy (Sep 25, 2003)

Nikegirl,

A girl serious about training... To Cool!!!!

To many of the social butterflys running around at the gyms and not enough Nikegirls!!!!

Give em hell!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

aw shucks.  you guys are too kind.

appreciate the support


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2003)

At the gym I used to work at I could never get a good workout in because of people asking questions but I didn't want to listen to music either because it distracted me.  

Solution?  Headphones, but I didn't attach them to anything and kept the lead in my pocket so it looked like I was listening to something and I could choose who I did and didn't speak to.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> At the gym I used to work at I could never get a good workout in because of people asking questions but I didn't want to listen to music either because it distracted me.
> 
> Solution?  Headphones, but I didn't attach them to anything and kept the lead in my pocket so it looked like I was listening to something and I could choose who I did and didn't speak to.  Worked like a charm!




 nice 1!


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 26, 2003)

ok yall here's one ..The other day i was at the leg press machine, taking a breather in between sets, and this old guy comes up to me and asks if i was using it. I told him i had 2 more sets to go.So I went and got a drink of water.I come back and he's on the machine, seat and pad adjusted along with the weight.I was thinking,"Motherfucker.If we were at a real gym, some bb would have kicked ur ass, old or not. Recognize the towel and the words.I'm not playing with you."


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2003)

That's grounds for a serious put down.  As soon as he was done his set I would have started removing his weight and kicked his ass off of the machine.  And given him a serious lecture on gym behaviour at the top of my lungs.  

If someone tells me they are using a machine I don't care who the hell you are...you don't jump in without permission, especially on a machine that needs weight adjusted like that one.


----------



## OceanDude (Sep 29, 2003)

Here is one that happened to me not long ago from the opposite perspective and from a guy that thought he had the superior moral position:
I had just completed a few very tough ???burning??? sets of leg extensions with heavy weights and was sitting in the seat recovering for the next set. Maybe 1 minute max had elapsed since my last set. Some old man who just walked in clearly thinks I am loafing and must have an image of himself as some kind of gym stud. From his comments he clearly wants me to move. I have been on the machine maybe a total of 4 minutes so far. He remarks sarcastically ???just keep looking at those weights all day son ??? they won???t move for you unless you stop day dreaming and get to work???. It took every ounce of mental control to keep from telling him to go pull his head out of his ass. So I finished 2 more sets and go on to the next exercise. I glanced back to watch him jump on the machine shaking his head about me. He does one set of next to no weight jumps up and moves on to his next machine. He is in and out in 1 minute flat (probably just like his sex life when he was in his prime). All the time I am sure he thought he was the better man and I was some punk kid that did not know what I was doing. In fact I was probably only 10 years his junior but I looked so much younger in comparison he had no idea. It was so pathetic I couldn???t even get the satisfaction of chuckling to myself. Some people are just so shallow and clueless to make it not worth getting upset over or even laughing at???


----------



## arbntmare (Apr 15, 2004)

i need to spend more time at the gym that only girls go to..  its all one life to live


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> -leave your cell phone in the car



How funny some people have to have to carry their cell phone to every exercise with them, leave it with their towel.  Then it rings....they pick it up and babble, then wander off to bullsh*t.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 15, 2004)

I hate it when ppl walk right next to me doin olympic lifts, don't they realize these are REAL weights. Somebodies gonna get hurt!

I hate it when the cleaning staff spray cleaner on the equipment near me when I'm working, amonia right in the face. (gag) 
I went off on the last one that did this, almost fed her the cleaning stuff!
The owner is too cheap to hire a cleaning staff so the trainers (read answer the phone and sell memberships people) clean during business hours.
Pisses me off royal,  only gym in town or I'd be gone!

~Hawk~


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

One of my fav' s is defintely dont talk to me or say Hi when Im in the middle of doing 405 lb deadlifts.

I had an old "acquaintence" try that one time, and 405 is so heavy , to ME anyways, that I could barely breathe, much less TALK.

ARgh... stupidity is so damn contagious.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

well you know what they say: "Artifical Intelligence is no match for Natural Stupidity!"  and with stupidity being so contagious we are essentially hopeless


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hawk *_
> ...I hate it when the cleaning staff spray cleaner on the equipment near me when I'm working, amonia right in the face. (gag) ...
> ~Hawk~



I can relate to this soooo much! We got this older female staff member at our gym who works part-time in exchange for membership. She always seems to come out of her office and start spraying silicon lubricant all over the place when I get really into the meat of my workout. There is little worse that I can think of than taking in a deep dose of aerosol propellant and silicon residuals right when you need maximum air intake to get those last few reps out. Makes me want to just go over and toss my cookies right in her lap to get her attention...
 

-OD


----------



## stencil (Apr 15, 2004)

This stuff is cracking me up.

A few things that annoy me:

1) People who don't put the weights / bars away.  I've almost killed myself tripping over a stray EZ bar or dumbell at least a few times.

2) People who take only ONE dumbell.  Take them both so I don't get all excited only to find out that I'm missing half the set.

3) Dudes who do curls on the dual cable tower.  Dudes who do curls in the squat rack / power cage with the O bar.  Dudes who spend the entire night preacher curling.  Dudes who curl too much in general.  Dudes who never work their legs.

4) TSSSSS.  I know some people can't help it, but I hate that noise people make when repping.  TSSSS.  TSSSS.  TSSSSS.  Cmon.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

You cannot forget the Spotter from Left Field. You know, when your doing a workout, and your starting to struggle getting in your last reps, and a mystery gentleman comes to help you out, but instead of actually spotting you, he basically lifts the weights for you the rest of the set, COMPLETELY throwing off your workoutload.

MAN I HATE THAT@@@#!!!!


----------



## nmuriqi (Apr 15, 2004)

Son's of bitches!!!!  I was doing incline dumbell presses with 80 lb DB's, i was on my last rep, and really looking forward to getting them up there...just because i was slowly getting them up and grunting, this shmuck comes over, grabs my elbows and pushes them up.  I put the weight down, smiled at him and said thanks, when in reality i wanted to pull his shirt over his head and beat the shit out of him.  IF I WANT A SPOT I'LL ASK!!!!!!!


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 15, 2004)

I would've dropped the dumbell on his foot:  Never had it happen although That would drive me nuts!


----------



## Hawk (Apr 16, 2004)

What's worse is a guy who will stand there and watch you fail and do NOTHING!  I got a pretty good partner, he can catch the muscle substitution patterns and know when I'm gonna fail, he'll go ahead and let ya fail though and then assist with a couple neg reps.  Works for me!
Yeah I hate when folks don't rerack and I don't like being messed with either.  I don't really get mad, I just don't hear em anymore, I tune em out mostly!

Yesterday I'm working out and the ladies are having an aerobics class, it's an open floor type deal and they start doing some kind of pelvic lifts and the whole weight room stops...just STOPS dead.. the only thing goin up in the air was not the weights!  Problem is my WIFE is in there, and I hear some guy talking about her, now I figure I'm gonna have to hurt him...AARGH... do these ladies understand what they are doing?  Ya gotta wonder!!

~Hawk~


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

oh they know, they just act like then dont to drive us crazy


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

Wear clothes that fit.  A lot of people seem to think the gym is a good place to wear old clothes that fit you years ago.. before the gut..


----------



## pumpchaser (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't hog a machine while some one's waiting by doing 5 endless, lame, half-assed drop sets in which you're obviously just going through the motions. Get on and off the damn machine, and out of my way - do you understand the term sharing? And when you do take too long, don't bother feigning indignation when i call you on it, lameass. Notice how i use the machine, one great set, and move out of the way for you.


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 30, 2004)

The gym is not a f'n highschool hangout while you are on summer vacation.  Dont sit there with your friends hogging all the benches all day.  You have legs also...work them

If you need to put a towel on your chest while doing bench so that it doesnt hurt when you drop it and bounce it of your chest..YOU ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG!!( I actually saw this yesterday morning)  It was in conjunction with his ass being a foot off the bench while lifting it up.

I also think that the guys that have never EVER done a full range of motion on any machine ever need to be punched in the head.  

Dont go down 2 inches on a machine with a lot of weight and then strut around like you actually lifted it.


----------



## Riverdragon (Jun 30, 2004)

Heck, since everyone else is venting I might as well vent too.

Don't put your water bottle or towel on any piece of equipment that you are not working on. Just because you are working next to it doesn't mean that the bench next to you is a fine place to put your shit. I don't know how many times I have had to walk up to guys twice my size and ask them to move their water or towel.


----------



## OceanDude (Jun 30, 2004)

Ah, its good to see my old thread re-bumped and active once again!
-OD


----------



## V Player (Jun 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Wear clothes that fit. A lot of people seem to think the gym is a good place to wear old clothes that fit you years ago.. before the gut..


I did not realize you saw me. Sorry.


----------



## chadeau (Jun 30, 2004)

When your filling up your water bottle at the fountain. Let those of us that forget our bottle go ahead of you and just take a sip.

Today I had a man in front of me fill it up, look at me, continue filling it then when it was full 2 mins later he said "oh i'm sorry". No you weren't, you looked right at me 2 mins ago jackass.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jeeper said:
			
		

> The gym is not a f'n highschool hangout while you are on summer vacation. Dont sit there with your friends hogging all the benches all day. You have legs also...work them
> If you need to put a towel on your chest while doing bench so that it doesnt hurt when you drop it and bounce it of your chest..YOU ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG!!( I actually saw this yesterday morning) It was in conjunction with his ass being a foot off the bench while lifting it up.


 That's my pet peeve. (September never comes soon enough )During the summer, my gym is filled with highschoolers...the same ones, everyday, all day. And I dont think I ever see them move from the bench. And nothing is worse than trying to concentrate while you have kids yelling to each other "comon dawg, push that motherf***", while the only thing not in the air is their toes and head

   Things have gotten a little better since I took the headphones advice...I still see stupid people, but only hear Rob Zombie


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 14, 2004)

This is great, but unfortunately the asses that regularly pull this sh-- aren't reading it.I feel better though saying it though, instead of throwing the bastard through the window..


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2004)

ok here gos:

-dnt bother chatting up my girlfriend when shes on the cardio machines, yes i know she has a nice figure i get to play with it every nite!

-dnt bother attemtping to lift weights that are clearly to heavy for you then slam them down saying "fucking hell thats heavy" of course its heavy ther weights - prick!

-dnt leave your plates lyin round all over the floor so ppl, like me, trip over them

-learn to adjust the position on the machines when trying to use them, it helps trust me!

-doin 40 reps per set does not impress me nor does it impress anyone else nor is it gonna make u into a big strong boy. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i better stop now i can feel my blood pressure rising


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 14, 2004)

Super-hot blonde chicks with perfect bodies and huge boobs should not be allowed to wear tight clothes in the gym.

Seriously, back when I use to go to the gym (before I set up my home gym), there was this mega-fine hot chick that would show up from time to time. Every guy there was distracted and couldn't help but spend over half their workout checking her out.

So, in summation, super-hot chicks should have to wear baggy clothes in the gym.


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 14, 2004)

Kids in the gym: throw a fit, rage like a psycho for a while, this might impress upon them to STFU.

Girls in skimpy clothes: you have to love it when they feign shock at being bothered by men, while parading around semi-nude..?


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's a classic: 
I'm entering the home stretch, the last 3-4 reps of a good, gruelling set, it's prime time and i'm goin for the gold. As if on cue, dolt invariably wanders up with perfect timing, with no clue whatsoever as to where i'm at, casually interjecting with "do you need those dumbells over there?". Might even ask a second time, with a tinge of indignation, when I don't answer. NICE. Nice way to interfere with something beyond your comprehension a-----, next time I might sling those bells at your wooden head after i'm done..


----------



## cops25 (Aug 14, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> Here's a classic:
> I'm entering the home stretch, the last 3-4 reps of a good, gruelling set, it's burning, getting tough but i'm in the zone. As if on cue, a dumbass invariably wanders up, no clue as to where i'm at, casually interjects with "do you need those dumbells over there?". Nice way to interfere with something beyond your comprehension a-----, next time i might throw those bells at your wooden head..


 That, or "Duh, can I use them when your done?"

 When I'm done with 'em, I could care less whether you curl em or shove em up your ass! Just dont bother me!!
 That's the only one headphones dont cure...I was on the preacher bench, and this wingnut comes up and stands next to me...I dont know if he was talking or not (Had Zombie goin), so then he moves RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. I take the phones off, and ask "WHAT! WHAT CAN BE SO IMPORTANT?"
 him: "Uh, can I get that when your through?"


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 18, 2004)

mrguy said:
			
		

> Yup!!
> 
> I no longer even say hi to anyone.
> 
> ...


 thats exactly what i do, i put on my headphones have my metal blasting and maybe node if i know someone but i dont talk. and thats the reason i dont go with ppl anymore to the gym cuz i find i talk to much and get distracted so its easier by yourself, its hard to tell ppl this though, like when friends want to go with u to the gym and you say no i like going alone i get more done, sometimes they take it the wrong way


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 18, 2004)

stencil said:
			
		

> This stuff is cracking me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) TSSSSS. I know some people can't help it, but I hate that noise people make when repping. TSSSS. TSSSS. TSSSSS. Cmon.


 haha I TSSS a lot when im in my last sets of squating a huge amount of weight, i think its because of my boxing background and the breathing through the mouth haha. sorry if this annoys you


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I was doing bicep curls and I was going heavy on my last sets so the last 2 reps i struggled and lost a bit of forum, then i put them down and start to rest and in the mirror behind me i see some skinny ass fucker mimiking me to his gf and telling her how im doing it wrong and shit i almost went over their and threw him off the side into the lobby.

 Also i was doing dumbell press so i went to bring back the weights and get heavier ones, i had my water bottle and towel on the bench i come back and some old guy is sitting thier doing wrist curls so i put the weights down and sort of look around and try not to look to annoyed then he looks up and I smile to be polite and hes like ill be one more minute, what pissed me off the most was that thier were shoulder press benches beside me where he could of sat and done his wrist curls, 

 I saw this guy the other day, all he worked was chest and biceps they were pretty big but it looked so terrible, i dont know why not just work out everything, i mean he didnt even do shoulders or back or triceps, just biceps and chest.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2004)

I am in this area doing my sets.  This area is mine.  I paid for this time and place with my money and my pain.  Stay out untill I am done.  Do not think that because you are here that all you see is yours to use as you see fit when you see fit.  I have respected your space and your time.  Respect mine.  I also train in MMA (mixed martial arts).  I like to fight.  It is a national sport.  If you do not leave me alone than you will get MMA training free of charge.


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 18, 2004)

ok this women today had 5 fucking sets of dumbells out and used 2 benches at the same time, not only was it an inconvenience that a lot of weights were missing, but It was an obstacle coarse just to get by all those weights.


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

Belfort11 said:
			
		

> ok this women today had 5 fucking sets of dumbells out and used 2 benches at the same time, not only was it an inconvenience that a lot of weights were missing, but It was an obstacle coarse just to get by all those weights.



 belfort, what was she doing with 2 benches??

I used to go to this coed gym, well I tried 2 different ones actaully, and they were so busy I'd always had to put my name down for cardio machines.. so I am impatiently waiting there, wasting my time, and these 3 annoying girls would come dressed in expensive, branded, tiny workout gears with FULL MAKEUP on, run at snail speed, checking out the guys lifting all the while. Then after 10 min when they ( despite running at the snail speed) break into a slight sweat they'd put the machine on pause, go to the ladies, POWDER  their nose ( kid you not!), and continue.... 

Once I lost it, went to the guy one of these females was chekcing out dragged him to her and said, she likes you, go talk to her, I wanna run!! LOL

Needless to say I quit those gyms, and now I train in ladies-only gym... it has it's draw backs but at least I am rid of  posers!


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 19, 2004)

Dont fill up a 1 gallon jug of water in the drinking fountain if there is a line behind you to get a quick sip.


----------



## Jeff98 (Aug 19, 2004)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> The spandex one is funny. Nothing like accidentally catching a glimpse of a 250 lb. chick with 50% bodyfat wearing tight spandex bending over to get a weight.


 That could ruin your whole day


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 19, 2004)

She had a shoulder press bench and then a flat bench, I couldnt understand it, and no one was getting mad either, I guess it was cuz it was a little kind of oldish lady and I didnt want to be the one to spaz haha.

 Its funny does anyone else find this, I go to the gym almost every day but at different hours like sometimes morning, afternoons and nights, im not consistent at all and theirs always those 1-2 people that are their at the same time, its weird because you go at different hours but bam 10 minutes after you arrive they arrive haha.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 19, 2004)

I was doing squats for about 15 min's.  The guy doing bench got there after I did.  After 5 min's tops this dude pulled some kind of sub sandwich and a soda out of his bag and sat down and chowed down.  Left his crumps and trash all over the floor, wraper on the banch, then went to the racquete-ball courts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 19, 2004)

^  that' is just disgusting.


----------



## SRC (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, I have to get my two cents in here:

First a rant:
I live in a tiny ass town way up in the mountains and there's only one gym here. It's never that full but theres' this fat old hoss of a woman that comes in every morning, talks to the chick at the front desk, drinks a couple sodas, and then goes over to the leg press and proceeds to put 8 fucking plates on each side w/no warm up. Note: that she is wearing spandex shorts, has vericose (sp?) veins, fat cheese, and her legs are white enough to blind people. And she does like five or six reps and her knees barely bend. I mean this hog doesn't even take the weights down two inches before pressing them back up. Then she'll get up off her fat ass and tell her friend that she has such strong legs that she can't workout with anyone cause she uses so many plates. YEAH, YOU FAT COW, YOU COLDN'T DO A FULL RANGE OF MOTION WITH A 2.5 Lb PLATE ON EACH SIDE BUT EACH OF YOUR THIGHS COULD FEED A VILLAGE FULL OF STARVING CHILDREN FOR A YEAR - GO EAT FIVE OR SIX DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDERS WITH A DIET COKE AND STAY THE FUCK OUT OF THE GYM.

Thanks for letting me rant.

Now, the rules:
1) If you keep your sweaty ass gym clothes in your duffell bag and never take them out to wash them, and you wear them everyday, they're going to smell like Ron Jeremy's ass crack. Wash your shit man, I can smell the mold on your sweats from accross the room.

2) If you are not built as well as I am, don't even think about comming up to me and giving me lifting advice or ways to improve my form.

3) When you see a real lifter doing 225 on bench for 4 sets of 12-15 reps and NOT maxing out for one bullshit rep, don't giggle to your little flat chested freinds that you could "easily outbench that dude becuase he never goes above 225". Yeah you can do one set at 315 on the decline press with your spotter lifting the weight off your chest and bouncing it so hard you bruise yourself - go eat shit!

4) Don't ever, ever ever ever ever, wear Magnum PI lenght shorts in the gym. Cause if I happen to drop my head down after an intense set and look the wrong direction and see your left nut hanging out while sitting on the hammer press, I'm gonna puke.

5) Don't fart and then leave the area you were lifitng in so that I walk right into it. Especially when some hot chick is right behind me and thinks that I did it. Take your fart and your ass outside and do it.

6) Don't hock fucking luggies in the water fountain. There is a very small drain on most water fountains, and some yellow, chunky ass gob of spit isn't going to wash down no matter how many times the water hits it.

7) Don't bring your fat ass girlfriend to the gym if all she's gonna do is sit on the machine closest to the one you're using and talk to you about her yeast infection.

8) Just becuase you can bench 500 Lbs., weight 275 in the offseason, and have 23" calves, doesn't mean you're a baddass. I know guys that weith 125 that could beat the living Christ out of most anybody.

9) What you're listening to on your headphones is not what I'm listening to. So, I don't want to hear your immatation of Jay Z while I'm liftting.

10) When I'm in the locker room and am tying my shoes, I don't want your dick or your ass in my face while you walk by to take a shower, wear a fucking towell.

11) If you plan on spotting someone make sure your breath doesn't smell like three week old hallibut, especially when you're yelling "Come on homie, one more rep!" in my face.

12) If your strong enough to lift the weight, you're strong enough to re-rack the shit.

Wheh! I just want to tip my hat to whoever started this thread, cause I needed to let that all out man.


----------



## Organichu (Aug 24, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I am in this area doing my sets. This area is mine. I paid for this time and place with my money and my pain. Stay out untill I am done. Do not think that because you are here that all you see is yours to use as you see fit when you see fit. I have respected your space and your time. Respect mine. I also train in MMA (mixed martial arts). I like to fight. It is a national sport. If you do not leave me alone than you will get MMA training free of charge.


 Haha.

 I'm really just starting out with weightlifting, so I'm a relative newbie, and I don't mind advice at all if it's given cordially. 

 I was doing some barbell bicep curls at a pretty high weight, with two sets of eight reps. I was on the seventh or eighth rep of the second set when this guy came over and taps me on the shoulder. I put down the weight and asked him what he wanted- he told me "son, you ain't gonna' get shit throwing up so few reps, you wanna be big, lift so many times you can't count how many reps you did".

 I momentarily pause, my eye twitches (I believe that my hand involuntarily drifts to my waistband before I remember that I'm not gangster enough to carry a shank) and I tell him that I'll take his advice into account, but I'm right in the middle of a set at the moment. I even thank him for his advice.

   He walks away and says loudly, for the entire gym to hear, "these dumbshit kids don't no a thing these days".

   If I weren't an atheist I'd consider that God hates me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 25, 2004)

i got two stories the frist one was the gym was packed with all the weedend people and there were these two guys sitting only the only benches left talking for 45 minutes and if u asked them if you could use it they were like im not done... and then they both left without using it again...wtf.

and please watch were your going ive had three people almost make me drop a barbell when i was benching and they were just like oops. at least say sorry you fucking fuck!


----------



## pmech (Aug 25, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> at least say sorry you fucking fuck!


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 27, 2004)

this is the best thread ever, let out your anger people


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 27, 2004)

this one kid at the gym at my school all he would do when chicks were around is lift up his shirt and look in the mirror for about 20 minutes at his abs and try to impress everyone, what a wanker


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 27, 2004)

Organichu said:
			
		

> Haha.
> 
> I'm really just starting out with weightlifting, so I'm a relative newbie, and I don't mind advice at all if it's given cordially.
> 
> ...


I hate people that disrespect others in public for their own personal gain.  When I was a 11 or 12-year-old kid I was picked on.  After I spazed on a kid and pushed him into a closet then slammed the door on his head a few times the other kids let me be.

I was big by my late teens and have had no problems since but I still have a very low tolerance for bully types and usually mind-fuck them into either submitting or trying to whoop my ass.  I like to fight so that???s OK.

That guy had no right to disrespect you as a human being.  There is just no reason for that kinda thing.  If he were very much bigger than you are it would have been tough to watch and remain silent.


----------



## Belfort11 (Aug 28, 2004)

me too, i hate the bully types and yes theirs quite a few at the gyms


----------



## Organichu (Aug 30, 2004)

That was the funniest part- the dude wasn't big. He looked relatively fit, he had some biceps, but his quads were ridiculously small and his traps were fairly nonexistent. He looked like a curl jockey, and he was at least fifty five years old. 

 I'm certainly not "huge", but I've had quite a bit of beginner's gain (is that the term for fast gains when first starting out?)- about thirty five pounds of lean body mass in five or six months. I was easily bigger than this guy.

 However, I don't like to get in an argument at the gym unless it's absolutely necessary. If it lead to violence, I suspect I'd have my membership revoked- I'm sixteen, and it'd probably be assumed that I was the instigator, heh.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 31, 2004)

Scotty the Body said:
			
		

> "Shut the fuck up" I'm here to work out, if you want to shoot the breeze, save it for the bar and quit taking up space in the gym.


 OH MY GOD, so true.

 I'm naturally chatty, but at the gym, no thanks. And I hate to be rude if someone starts gabbing away at me when I'm doing my cardio, so I end up having a crappy workout because I talk back in an effort to be polite.

 Solution: headphones.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 31, 2004)

Organichu said:
			
		

> That was the funniest part- the dude wasn't big. He looked relatively fit, he had some biceps, but his quads were ridiculously small and his traps were fairly nonexistent. He looked like a curl jockey, and he was at least fifty five years old.
> 
> I'm certainly not "huge", but I've had quite a bit of beginner's gain (is that the term for fast gains when first starting out?)- about thirty five pounds of lean body mass in five or six months. I was easily bigger than this guy.
> 
> However, I don't like to get in an argument at the gym unless it's absolutely necessary. If it lead to violence, I suspect I'd have my membership revoked- I'm sixteen, and it'd probably be assumed that I was the instigator, heh.


"Don't let anyone here mess with your head while your doing your thing bro you're doing good" or something like it would have been my line right after that kind of crap. I just hate that and don't do well at keeping my mouth shut when I hear it, but I would have cut him slack because of his age. 

Such good motivation at an early age is impressive Organichu. Imagine your physique at 25 if you keep up the good work ... the females will be stacked up and waiting in line to get to know you better.   Keep up the good work!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 31, 2004)

I hate when the gym is empty except for me and 2 or 3 people and those 2 or 3 people all need the leg press machine when I'm on it.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a flip for this thread.  I WORK at a gym and am back and forth on the floor throughout my shift.  I have people who are working out that stop me to chat.  I'm there getting paid, they are there after PAYING and won't shut up???  WTF!!

It's taboo for me while working to talk to clients.  I converse of course - why not, I'm being paid - but the rule breaking feeling of talking on the floor is constantly there.  I'm waiting for the punishment with each chat session.

The men chat to hit on me, the women chat about the men at the gym.  THESE women are the ones who I SEE putting makeup on, and curling their hair, before their set. Social gatherers, the lot.


----------

